
Digital Identity Guidelines: Public Comment Period - ilikepi
https://pages.nist.gov/800-63-3/
======
ilikepi
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13173417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13173417)

Now open for public comment through March 31, 2017.

